# Sat 12th or Sun 13th PPB Melb



## Milt

Anyone keen for a fish on either day hopefully to see Poddy land his first salt water salmon and be aplauded by his fellow mexican yakking friends 

Afternoons would probably suit me and the salmon schools better, but I'm open to suggestions of the majority. Or perhaps a tag team effort is the go???

As far as tides go rising tide Sat arvo, high tide 5:30 ish and Sunday about 6 ish hmmm. Hmmmm full moon out as well aaawwaawwwoooooooooooooooooo :twisted: :shock: who's keen?

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

Ahoy Milt, count me and Michelle in if the weather is kind. I reckon saturday arvo with a rising tide sounds the goods


----------



## Milt

Gideee up I hope to replicate our efforts last time around + a few squid and Pinkies to boot!!!

I'll be praying to weather Gods starting tomorrow :idea:  Ok thats 3 any one else???

Milt,


----------



## PhilipL

I think I've just got a leave pass. At this stage, count me in...


----------



## PoddyMullet

I reckon I'm half a chance for the 13th Milt (work on da 12th), and will be packing a paper mache salmon in my rear hatch to whip out from a distance. We'll see what ya offerings at the temple of Ward Rooney bring to the high seas weather wise...apparently he's fond of Monte Carlo biscuits and a cuppa tea.


----------



## Rod L

Yep.
Oops, thought it was this Sat.
Maybe


----------



## PoddyMullet

Ooops, sorry Squidder didn't mean to bulldoze a Sunday option (just read the Sat arvo bit). Go with what the weather brings I'm thinking.


----------



## Squidder

Not at all mate, I'm easy any day on that weekend (lucky old squidette I reckon) :lol:


----------



## Milt

Sunday arvo 13th works for me too? Lets see what the weather decides to do. Where that other photogenic Grant "Hoit" character???

Milt,


----------



## Rod L

Anyone up for this Sat arvo?


----------



## Squidder

I'm keen if the weather plays fair. PPB forecast looks sweet for this weekend:

Saturday 
Variable winds of 5 to 10 knots. Waves of less than half a metre.

Sunday 
Variable winds of 5 to 10 knots. Waves of less than half a metre.

Dare I say it, it might be a little too calm :shock: :shock:


----------



## Milt

My thoughts exactly squidder :wink: hmm rising tide, a little bit of chop almost a full moon we can only hope!!!! :roll:

Sorry Rod, I promised the dear wife this would be her weekend to spend with. But you're right the weather looks sensational for the weekend.

Milt,


----------



## Rod L

I love the way you guys can read my mind  
Low tide at 3:41 and sunset at 5:36.
I reckon a 2:30 start through to dusk.
Now....where to go and find those little *****'s?
Any reports out there?


----------



## Milt

I'll ask around for you mate, see what i can dig up :?:

I think this chap got his haul out from Pattersons river?

http://www.breammaster.com/forum/showth ... adid=14530

Milt,


----------



## PhilipL

Grant's on holiday up north for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Milt

Rod there's not alot happening on calmer days from what people have been telling me. Despite the reports its all hit and miss at present, a friend went out yesterday morning in perfect conditions and only managed a few undersized pinkies. He normally returns with his bag limit???

Never the less bring on next weekend   

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

Milt, I have also heard that calmer days see less action, but remember how calm it was the last time we got stuck into the sambos at Ricketts Point?


----------



## Milt

True!!! What an afternoon that was!!! :shock: It would be interesting to keep an eye on this theory calm v's choppy conditions and measure results? :roll:

Milt,


----------



## Rod L

Looks like you and me Squidder.
How about we do a recon prior to launching to see if they are up and about?
I'll give you a call tomorrow


----------



## Squidder

Agreed Milt, a weather/catch rate analysis would be interesting. I get the feeling that our good catch on that calm day might have been more good fortune than good planning - it's easily the best catch I've had when it's been flat, choppy days seem generally worse for paddling but better for catching :wink:

Rod, pre-fishing recon sounds like a good plan, speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## PoddyMullet

Not much happened their for me today gents, coupla undersizers. _BUT_ I think I may have turned myself into a slovenly blue tongue lizard for a few hours soaking up the winter sun on a glassy Port Phillip. I'm not shore if I did a Rod and dozed, but I certainly couldn't stop yawning. I missed the dawn/dusk sessions.....ya might have more joy there. Good luck to the Cobra floaters, bring home the bacon!! And if ya don't bring home the bacon, stop at the bottle shop for a six pack instead :wink:


----------



## PhilipL

I think I'll do a morning run tomorrow. My other half's got a film night so I'll be home with the kids tomorrow night.


----------



## Rod L

Squidder, Squidette and I headed out into the Bay to try and find those elusive Salmon.
I got there a bit early to see if there was any action happening to find the best spot to launch from.
Coming around the Beaumaris Bay bend I was extremely excited to see 4 separate flocks of birds working in the bay.
I quickly gave Squidder a call and told him to get down there ASAP.
I hit the water in my PB setup time as the excitement rose and prospect of hooking into schools of the best southern sportfish we have became overwhelming. 
I headed to the first Ã¢â‚¬Å"bust-upÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## Rod L

That just shows how thick the bait was.
HereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s an underwater shot of them


----------



## Rod L

After a paddle through the mussel farm to the reef and back, 1 small pinkie to Squidder was all that was caught.

After the initial excitement and a long paddle, a nice afternoon was had but little result.
Thanks for the trip Jason & Michelle.
IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve got the feeling that it wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be long before the Melbourne Mangos & friends are hooked-up and happy


----------



## hoit

Its good to see the Mangoes still getting out during winter. After spending 10 sunny days in 27-28C its going to be hard to motivate myself for next weekend.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet

Nice bait gathering Rod...although I'm thinking the birds would have got the adrenaline flowing initially. Those Berkleys hook into anything. How lazy does the winter sun make a bloke feel....


----------



## Milt

Great pics of the bait feast Rod,

Surelly the salmon can't be too far away :?: Maybe its an afternoon thing for them to appear, I seem to always catch more off the surf in the arvo :?

I'll let you know next weekend if this theory holds true :wink:

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

Great camera work Rod, you summed up the trip nicely. Squidette and I enjoyed the company  and your tales of Weipa monsters whetted the appetite for future trips, despite the lack of fish on this one.


----------



## PhilipL

Went out very early for a paddle around princess pier Sat morning and was back by 930 - got nothing. Saw a couple of big blowies under the pier - didn't know they got that big over here. Anyway, your pics of the baitfish explains what I was seeing on the sounder - they were just everywhere, giant clouds/ balls of them. I took them for baitfish at first but though it can't be, the sounder's playing up again. They kept showing up as a band holding around 2-3m down (the band was about 1.5m in depth) but continuous - like I'd paddle for 5 minutes and they were still there. Then a break and then a few minutes later, there again. sometimes, the band would go from a metre down all the way to the bottom (10-11m). Ended up remounting the transducer (direct stick onto hull this time) when I got back. The readings came from (ala Kevin's) pvc tube stuck to hull & filled with water. Beautiful day though.


----------



## Squidder

Very similar to what we saw Philip, at times we were paddling along for several minutes without seeing a break in the baitfish. There must be millions upon millions of the little fellas out there - with so much natural food about perhaps it's no wonder we did no good on the artificials :roll:


----------



## Milt

Just out of interest Jason did you try trolling that ripper ecogear hard body? With all those bait fish in the bay this years salmon snapper season looks awfully promising!!!   

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

Milt, we tried everything mate, including trolling the ecogear and a few other HB lures I've caught salmon on before, as well as 4 or 5 different SPs. The problem was simply that there were no salmon busting the surface, and possibly no salmon in the area at all. As Rod suggested at the time, the bait may have been so thick that the salmon didn't need to herd them to the surface to trap them, they could probably just pick them off down deep.


----------



## Milt

Hey chaps there predicting 20-30 knot winds on sunday waves 1-2 metres :shock: . I'm out for saturday taking the dog to the vet amongst other things. Maybe next weekend???   

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet

I saw that as well Milt, no worries. I may just do a sneaky there this arvo as I'm on a day off...but it's kind of busy as I'm trying to replace a car that got knocked off. Pox on car thieves :evil:


----------



## Milt

Shame! God damn car thieves should all be shot then used for bait, or used for bait then shot :idea:

Things could be worse your yak could of been attached to you car and your treasured hard bodies too!!!

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

Sorry to hear about the car Poddy, lets hope the theives get their just desserts. :x

Shame about the weather, I might hit the surf again but it will be hard going with those winds.


----------



## Squidder

I just had a peep at the forecast...doesn't look to bad for Saturday morning:

*Saturday* 
Wind tending northerly wind at 5 to 10 knots in the early morning before
increasing to 10 to 15 knots later in the day and evening. Waves mostly half a metre or less.

Any mangoes who feel like a paddle around the mornington area, I'm considering a Saturday morning trip targetting squid, and pinkies if they're around. :wink:


----------



## ScottLovig

I'm in for Mornington Sat am Jason so long as you dont mind a newbie tagging along.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Squidder

Welcome to the forum Scott  
Of course you're more than welcome to tag along, the more the merrier!

I'll post details (launch spot, time etc) tomorrow. At this stage I'll be aiming for a 7am launch, if you want to go earlier or later and meet me on the water that's cool.

So far I've only ever fished Mornington land-based, so I'm excited about the yak fishing potential of the area (it's a bit of a crappy time of year though  ). I'll have a look in the Melways tonight, I think there are few decent launch sites close to Mornington (Snapper Point) Pier.


----------



## PoddyMullet

More pox on car thieves who can't drive

Squidder, from memory there's a little car park with only a small set of steps to negotiate just to the right of Mornington Pier as ya drive in. At the pier itself ya may have to pay for parking. Bring home the celphalopod bacon 

Hiya Scott


----------



## Milt

Pox to them all Poddy, what a jackass this guy must of been. If weather and time permits and ya need a lift next weekend let us know and we'll do the tandem thing on the 4 weeler :wink:

So whats the upgrade going to be from the Telstar???

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

Jeez mate, the poor car!

Cheers for the launch site info :wink:

Scott, that spot that Poddy mentioned sounds like a goodun, I'll chase up a melways ref a little later in the day.


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi Jason

Melways 104 D9 Mothers beach carpark. There is free carparking there behind the Yacht Club for vehicles without trailers so we can launch from the ramp or the beach.

What do you think?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Squidder

Hi Scott
Sounds perfect, gotta love free parking. I'm aiming to launch around 7 or a touch before. I'm PMing you my mobile # just in case. See you there. :wink:


----------



## PhilipL

Rob, I'm shocked. What a bunch of w***ers.

Jason/ Scott - bring em home. Wish I were there, but my wife's booked out early Sat.
Philip


----------



## Mushi

The Winter Of Poddy continues :!: Well done on the recent outing mate. I've decided i'm not allowed to buy more gear until i get a thunderstick! Feeling you pain about the car, but at least ur _real_ ride wasn't anywhere near the roof racks at the time


----------



## evarn

Guys.. How'd the trip go?

I came down to have a look on saturday, but wasn't sure what time u guys were heading out... I had a peep out the lounge, but couldn't see anyone on the water... went to the pier too.. but it was early arvo by then

I was keen to see a Hobie in action, seeing as I'm contemplating getting one... actually, i';ve decided i want one, just need to find the drachmas..

Good news for Scott I guess.. in case you others hadn't guessed, he's THE Hobie Vic guy!!

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## hoit

Hi Ivan,

we were off the water by 10.30am before resuming the action at Ricketts.

I'm sure Scott would be only too happy to arrange a trial peddle for you.

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig

Hi Ivan

You are welcome to try one of my yaks anytime just drop me a line.

Had a great time with Hoit and Squidder even though the fish were slim at Mornington. This comming weekend I'm tossing up going to Rickets or Balanaring. I'll see how the weather forecast and other commitments go.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## evarn

The issue is that if I test drive a yak, I'll wanna buy it straight off... So I have to wait till i have the dough for it!! javascript:emoticon(':lol:')
Laughing


----------

